# Question



## janvanhamont (Mar 10, 2004)

When you feed honey to the bees you should not mix it with water . If the bees do not take it within a few days, the mixture will ferment depending on the temperature and is then no longer suitable for the bees.
Janvanhamont


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

yes i took it off, so is it really liquer?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Well it's technically mead with sugar added I suppose.


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

o thats cool. I was reading today about how you can turn sugar, sucrose into wine. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Wine is made with fruit (typically grape). Sugar "wine" would be more towards hootch... technically alcoholic, and as pleasant to drink as kerosene . Even unprocessed sugar, in the form of cane juice used as a wash for rum distillation, has some flavor from the natural cane.


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

o i dint know that thanks
you sure know ur alcohol Ben


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

i would use caution when feeding honey from a apiary other then your own. the honey can still contain foulbrood spores that you can possibly spread to your own apiary.


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I will never do that again i think ill stick to sugar water.


----------

